# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Διάφοροι τύποι υπολογισμού

## john_b

*Διάφοροι τύποι
*
*Τα συγκεντρώνω για αρχείο, ώστε να ανατρέχω σε αυτά όταν τα χρειαστώ και είπα να τα μαζέψω σε ένα θέμα για κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο. Είναι υλικό που περιλαμβάνεται στο φόρουμ, γραμμένο από διάφορα μέλη και μια απλή αναζήτηση δείχνει ποιοι έχουν κάνει την κάθε καταχώρηση. Αν υπάρξει διαφορετική πηγή, θα αναφερθεί εδώ. Το θέμα θα ανανεώνετε από καιρό σε καιρό.

*
*Υπολογισμός αντίστασης* *Led*
R= (56V (π.χ. τάση τροφοδοσίας) - 2,5V(τάση led) ) / I led =53.5V/15mΑ = 3566 Ω = 3.566 kΩ 

Υπολογισμός ισχύος αντίστασης: P=U*I = 53.5V*0.015A=0.8025 W


*Υπολογισμός ασφάλειας πρωτεύοντος μετασχηματιστή*

F = Vout*Iout/Vin 

Πόσο ρεύμα δίνει ένας μετασχηματιστής 12 Volt – 6VA;
6VA/12V = 0,5 Ampere

Οι κοινοί μετασχηματιστές έχουν απόδοση περίπου 80%. Δηλαδή σε πυρήνα 10VA τα διαθέσιμα είναι 8VA.


*Υπολογισμός τιμής πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης
*
Ας θυμηθούμε έναν τύπο: Vr = Vp / (2*f*R*C), όπου:
Vr: η τάση κυμάτωσης στα άκρα του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης
Vp: η τάση κορυφής στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης (είναι η τάση που δίνει ο μ/ς επί ρίζα 2, μείον την πτώση στη γέφυρα)
f: η συχνότητα του δικτύου (50Hz)
R: το φορτίο (το θεωρούμε ως σταθερή αντίσταση σε περίπτωση μικρής κυμάτωσης. Σε περίπτωση μεγάλης κυμάτωσης μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως αντίσταση αν έχουμε κάποιο γραμμικό σταθεροποιητή)
C: η χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης

Λύνοντας ως προς C: C = Vp / (2*f*R*Vr)

Ας δούμε τώρα το πρώτο παράδειγμα.

Θα φτιάξουμε ένα τροφοδοτικό 15V 1A με το 7815. Έχουμε ένα μ/ς που δίνει 15V. Τι πυκνωτή πρέπει να βάλουμε στην εξομάλυνση;

Εφόσον το τροφοδοτικό θα δίνει ως 1Α υπό 15V, η ελάχιστη αντίσταση φορτίου θα είναι R = 15 / 1 = 15Ω.
Η συχνότητα είναι f = 50Hz
To πλάτος της ανορθωμένης τάσης θα είναι (η πτώση στη γέφυρα είναι 1V): (15 * ρίζα2) - 1 = 21 - 1, δηλ. Vp = 20V
To 7815 θέλει τουλάχιστον 15 + 3 = 18V στην είσοδό του, άρα μιλάμε για κυμάτωση 20 - 18 = 2V, δηλ. Vr = 2V

Ο ελάχιστος απαιτούμενος πυκνωτής θα είναι λοιπόν: C = 20 / (2*50*15*2) = 20 / (3000) = 6666μF.

To δεύτερο παράδειγμα.

Θα φτιάξουμε πάλι το ίδιο τροφοδοτικό, αλλά τώρα με μ/ς που δίνει 24V.
Tα νέα μεγέθη είναι:

Εφόσον το τροφοδοτικό θα δίνει ως 1Α υπό 15V, η ελάχιστη αντίσταση φορτίου θα είναι πάλι R = 15 / 1 = 15Ω.
Η συχνότητα είναι πάλι f = 50Hz
To πλάτος της ανορθωμένης τάσης θα είναι (η πτώση στη γέφυρα είναι 1V): (24 * ρίζα2) - 1 = 34 - 1, δηλ. Vp = 33V
To 7815 θέλει τουλάχιστον 15 + 3 = 18V στην είσοδό του, άρα μιλάμε για κυμάτωση 33 - 18 = 15V, δηλ. Vr = 15V

Ο ελάχιστος απαιτούμενος πυκνωτής θα είναι τώρα: C = 33 / (2*50*15*15) = 33 / (22500) = 1466μF.

Βλέπετε ότι για το ίδιο ρεύμα του 1Α στη μια περίπτωση αρκούν 1500μF, ενώ στην άλλη χρειάζεται πυκνωτής 6800μF!

*Τελείως πρακτικά ισχύει ότι για κάθε αμπέρ απαιτούνται 2200μF.
*
C = Vp / (2*f*R*Vr)
Vr=4V
F=50Hz

>>> C = Vp / (2*50*R*4) = Vp / (800 * R)
A=Vp/R =1

>>> C = 1/400 farad = 2500uF

Κάπως έτσι ισχύει ο εμπειρικός κανόνας 2200μF/A. Ότι θα έχουμε δηλαδή 4V κυμάτωση μετά την γέφυρα.


*Υπολογισμός αμπέρ ασφάλειας
*
F = Imax+Inom/2

Κάθε φορά που θέλεις να υπολογίσεις τι ασφάλεια θα βάλεις, προσθέτεις το μέγιστο ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει η πηγή σου με το ονομαστικό που απαιτεί το κύκλωμα σου και το διαιρείς με το δυο και το αποτέλεσμα είναι η τιμή της ασφάλειας που πρέπει να βάλεις. 

Γενικά, εξαρτάται από το κύκλωμα. Αν είναι linear με προβλέψιμες καταναλώσεις χωρίς ιδιαίτερες κορυφές ρεύματος βάζεις εμπειρικά Ιmax +30% περίπου.

Αν έχεις ένα κύκλωμα που έχει καταναλωτή που κάνει μεγάλες κορυφές όπως μοτέρ, μεγάλα χωρητικά παλμικά φορτία Θα πρέπει να είσαι περίπου 2 Ιpeak.
Αν το φορτίο είναι μια ευαίσθητη πχ. solid state ηλεκτρονική συσκευή, η ασφάλεια πρέπει να καίγεται γρήγορα και να μην επιτρέπει μεγάλες υπερβάσεις του ρεύματος. Επιλέγεται λοιπόν ασφάλεια *ταχείας* τήξης, με τιμή ρεύματος όχι μεγαλύτερη από 20-30% του (μέγιστου) ρεύματος λειτουργίας της συσκευής.
Αν το φορτίο απαιτεί μεγάλο ρεύμα εκκίνησης (μοτέρ, ψυγείο κλπ), επιλέγεται ασφάλεια *βραδείας* τήξης, με πολύ μεγαλύτερη (διπλάσια πχ) τιμή, ώστε να μην καίγεται κατά την εκκίνηση του μοτέρ.
-Η ασφάλεια παρεμβάλλεται σε σειρά προς το θετικό (κόκκινο) καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας όταν πρόκειται για DC ή τη φάση (καφέ) σε AC.
Αν όμως πρόκειται να τροφοδοτήσουμε έναν πομποδέκτη απ'ευθείας από τους πόλους της μπαταρίας του αυτοκινήτου, θα βάλουμε δύο (ίδιες) ασφάλειες, μία στο θετικό και μία στο αρνητικό, όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στους πόλους της μπαταρίας.
-Και ένας βασικός, αυστηρός κανόνας: Αντικαθιστούμε μια καμμένη ασφάλεια πάντοτε με παρόμοια και της ίδιας τιμής ρεύματος. Ποτέ με διαφορετική!

----------

A--15 (14-09-13), 

katmadas (09-09-13), 

lepouras (13-09-13), 

michalism (06-10-21), 

SV1EDG (10-09-13), 

Δημήτρηςκα (08-09-13)

----------


## john_b

*Ενεργός τιμή τάσης (rms)
*
Το ακρωνύμιο RMS σημαίνει Root Means Square (τετραγωνική ρίζα του μέσου όρου τετραγώνων) και όταν μιλάμε για εναλλασσόμενη τάση είναι η ισοδύναμη συνεχής τάση που δίνει τα ίδια θερμικά αποτελέσματα. Δηλαδή αν σε μια αντίσταση εφαρμόσουμε τάση 230VAC RMS θα τη ζεστάνει το ίδιο με μια συνεχή τάση 230VDC. Αν η εναλλασσόμενη τάση είναι καθαρό ημίτονο θα έχει μέγιστη τιμή Vp = 1.4142 x VAC RMS άρα για το παράδειγμά μας Vp=325V. Οι μετρήσεις RMS είναι χρήσιμες για υπολογισμό της μέσης ενέργειας. 
Η ενεργός τιμή λοιπόν, είναι μία επινόηση του ανθρώπου για να συσχετίσει Ac και όσον αφορά τα θερμικά αποτελέσματα. Δηλαδή ένα συνεχές ρεύμα Ιdc=5A, θα προκαλέσει τα ίδια θερμικά αποτελέσματα σε μία αντίσταση με ένα εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα Ιεν=5Α. Στην περίπτωση του ημιτόνου τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά γιατί μπορούμε πολύ εύκολα να υπολογίσουμε την ενεργό τιμή αν γνωρίζουμε το πλάτος. 

Ιεν=Imax *0,707 και Vεν=Vmax*0,707 Pεν=Ιεν*Vεν=Ιmax*Vmax /2 .

Αν πάρουμε μία αντίσταση 10Ω και της βάλουμε 10V DC θα δούμε ότι η αντίσταση αυτή θα θερμανθεί π.χ. στους 50 βαθμούς. Αν βάλουμε AC με τάση κορυφής 10V δεν θα φτάσουμε τους 50 βαθμούς, άρα έχουμε πρόβλημα στην αντιστοιχία ανάμεσα στο AC και το DC. Για να βρούμε ποια είναι η εναλλασσόμενη τάση που θα έχει τα ίδια θερμικά αποτελέσματα θα κάνουμε 10V/0,707=14,14V AC. *Προσοχή η τάση 14,14V είναι τιμή κορυφής, όχι RMS*, *η τιμή RMS είναι 10V*. Με την δημιουργία του όρου RMS, δεν παίζει ρόλο αν είναι AC ή DC διότι έχουμε τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.

Τα φθηνά πολύμετρα μετρούν την τάση Vp ή ένα "φιλτραρισμένο" μέσο όρο και μετά υπολογίζουν την τιμή με μαθηματικό τύπο. Στην περίπτωση μέτρησης "καθαρού συμμετρικού ημιτόνου" το σφάλμα είναι μικρό. Αν όμως υπάρχει παραμόρφωση, μετατόπιση (συνεχής συνιστώσα) ή άλλη μορφή κυματομορφής χρειάζεται μέτρηση μέσω μετατροπέα πραγματικού RMS (true RMS converter) που χρησιμοποιούν τα ακριβότερα πολύμετρα. Αρκετοί κατασκευαστές πολυμέτρων χρησιμοποιούν επιπλέον τεχνικές σε πρόγραμμα για αύξηση της ακρίβειας μέτρησης.

Ανάλογα με την μορφή που έχει το σήμα, χρησιμοποιούμε έναν από τους παρακάτω τύπους για να υπολογίσουμε την RMS τιμή:

RMS.jpg

Πηγή εικόνας: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_mean_square
Κείμενα: hlektronika.gr

----------

A--15 (14-09-13)

----------


## john_b

*Χρήση του παλμογράφου

http://ekfe.dod.sch.gr/OS.pdf

Και βίντεο:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=H39P0k4Kq5g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkVkweR76MA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLNBBeqe6f0*

----------

A--15 (14-09-13)

----------


## john_b

*Μέτρηση 4ων σημείων (μέθοδος Kelvin):*

https://alexkaltsas.wordpress.com/20...%cf%82-kelvin/


*Μπορεί κανείς να μου εξηγήσει για την αντίσταση διακλάδωσης (shunt resistor). Γιατί ακριβώς χρησιμεύει;*

----------


## FILMAN

> *Μπορεί κανείς να μου εξηγήσει για την αντίσταση διακλάδωσης (shunt resistor). Γιατί ακριβώς χρησιμεύει;*



Μα φυσικά για να σου μετατρέψει το *ρεύμα* που θες να μετρήσεις *σε τάση* (την οποία και θα μετρήσεις τελικά).





> *Υπολογισμός αμπέρ ασφάλειας
> *
> F = Imax+Inom/2
> 
> Κάθε φορά που θέλεις να υπολογίσεις τι ασφάλεια θα βάλεις, προσθέτεις _το μέγιστο ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει η πηγή σου_ με το ονομαστικό που απαιτεί το κύκλωμα σου και το διαιρείς με το δυο και το αποτέλεσμα είναι η τιμή της ασφάλειας που πρέπει να βάλεις.



Παράδειγμα: Μια λάμπα 12V 12W τροφοδοτείται από μια μπαταρία μολύβδου 12V 120Ah με Isc = 600A.

Έχουμε: 12W / 12V = 1A

600Α + 1A = 601A

601A / 2 = 300.5A

Οπότε θα βάλουμε ασφάλεια 300Α. Στέκει;

----------

bchris (13-09-13)

----------


## john_b

Ως προς το πρώτη σου απάντηση:  Δηλαδή η *shunt resistor* λειτουργεί ως διαιρέτης τάσης;

Ως προς την παρατήρηση σου, αυτά τα μετέφερα εδώ θεωρώντας τα σωστά μια και έχουν γραφτεί το φόρουμ από μέλη με γνώσεις. Ποια θεωρείς ορθή διαδικασία υπολογισμού της ασφάλειας;

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ως προς το πρώτη σου απάντηση:  Δηλαδή η *shunt resistor* λειτουργεί ως διαιρέτης τάσης;
> 
> Ως προς την παρατήρηση σου, αυτά τα μετέφερα εδώ θεωρώντας τα σωστά μια και έχουν γραφτεί το φόρουμ από μέλη με γνώσεις. Ποια θεωρείς ορθή διαδικασία υπολογισμού της ασφάλειας;




 Καλησπέρα Γιάννη.
 Για το πρώτο ερώτημα:
 ΟΧΙ. Η Shunt δεν λειτουργει ώς διαιρέτης τάσης. Λειτουργεί -οπως λέει και το ονομάτης- σαν ....αντίσταση !!
 Ο νόμος του Ohm λέει οτι η τάση είναι ανάλογη της ΕΝΤΑΣΗΣ επι της ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗΣ  (V=I*R).
 Επομένος, οταν για παράδειγμα, μια αντίσταση με τιμή 1 Ohm διαρέεται απο ρεύμα έντασης 1 Ampere,  στα άκρα της αντίστασης θα εμφανιστεί ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ τάσης 1 VOLT. ΜΕΤΡΩΝΤΑΣ ΑΥΤΗ τη διαφορά τάσης στα άκρα της αντίστασης ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ την τιμή της αντίστασης μπορούμε να ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΟΥΜΕ το ρεύμα που περνάει μέσα απο την αντίσταση.
 Ο Διαιρέτης τάσης προυποθέτει ΔΥΟ αντιστάσεις.

----------

A--15 (14-09-13), 

FILMAN (13-09-13), 

john_b (13-09-13)

----------


## john_b

Οπότε έχει καθαρά χρήση στα όργανα μέτρησης, ή σε όσα από αυτά δεν διαθέτουν ενσωματωμένη μια τέτοια αντίσταση, αν κατάλαβα καλά.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Οπότε έχει καθαρά χρήση στα όργανα μέτρησης, ή σε όσα από αυτά δεν διαθέτουν ενσωματωμένη μια τέτοια αντίσταση, αν κατάλαβα καλά.



 Ακριβώς Γιάννη. Σωστά το κατάλαβες.
ΟΛΑ τα αμπερόμετρα χρησημοποιούν μια αντίσταση Shunt εσωτερικά ή εξωτερικά για να μετρήσουν το ρευμα.

----------

john_b (13-09-13)

----------


## john_b

Ευχαριστώ Σώτο, ξεκαθάρισα κάποια πράγματα.

---------------------------------------------------------------

*Υπολογισμός συχνότητας Κρυστάλλου* 
Όσο μειώνεται το πάχος του κρυστάλλου, τόσο αυξάνεται η συχνότητα ταλάντωσης του. Ένας πρακτικός τρόπος υπολογισμού της συχνότητας του κρυστάλλου σε σχέση με το πάχος του δίνεται από την σχέση:

F = 2780/d KHz

Ευνόητο είναι ότι ένας κρύσταλλος πάχους d=1mm θα ταλαντούται στους 2780 KHz = 2,78 MHz.

*Πηγή:* Τεχνολογία Ηλεκτρονικών Εξαρτημάτων, Δ. Ρήγας.

----------


## SV1JRT

Τώρα, γαι το θέμα της ασφάλειας,
ΕΓΩ, βάζω μια ασφάλεια με τιμή 20% μεγαλύτερη απο το μέγιστο ρευμα της συσκευής σε νορμάλ λειτουργία.
 Αν η συσκευή μου τραβάει ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ 1Α, βάζω μία ασφάλεια 1.2Α

Να πώ και το άλλο, ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΙ θα διαφωνήσουν, αλλα τελος πάντων.
Λοιπόν,* Η ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΕΙ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ή ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΕ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ και ΟΧΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ.
*Για παράδειγμα, οι ασφάλεια στον ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα, θα καεί (πέσει) ΑΦΟΥ βραχυκυκλωσει η συσκευή που βρίσκετε συνδεδεμένη στην μπρίζα. Πρώτα θα καταστραφεί η συσκευή και ΜΕΤΑ θα καει η ασφάλεια. (λογικό, έτσι ??) ΑΡΑ, η ασφάλεια ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΣΕΙ την ΚΑΛΩΔΙΩΣΗ μέσα στον τοίχο, απο το βραχυκύκλωμα της συσκευής.
ΔΕΝ προφυλάσει την συσκευή !!!

 Αλλο παράδειγμα:
 Ενας φορτιστής μπαταριών μολύβδου φορτίζει μια μπαταρία. ΜΕΤΑΞΥ τους υπάρχει μια ασφάλεια.
 ΑΝ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙ η μπαταρία και βραχυκυκλώσει, θα καει η ασφάλεια (λογικό) και θα ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΨΕΙ τον φορτιστή που βρίσκετε ΠΡΙΝ την ασφάλεια. Η ασφάλεια ΔΕΝ προστατεύει την μπαταρία που βρίσκετε ΜΕΤΑ την ασφάλεια, αλλά ΜΟΝΟ τον φορτιστή που βρίσκετε ΠΡΙΝ την ασφάλεια.

Δυστηχώς ΠΟΛΟΙ το αγνοούν αυτό με δυσάρεστα αποτελέσματα.....

.

----------


## john_b

Αυτό που λες εξυπακούεται.  Το λογικότερο παράδειγμα που το αποδεικνύει είναι ότι εσύ θα βάλεις μια ασφάλεια 1,2 Α, σε μια έξοδο τροφοδοτικού που δίνει 1Α, ενώ η προς τροφοδότηση συσκευή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί μόλις 100ma. Αν ήθελες να προστατέψεις την συσκευή θα έβαζες μια ασφάλεια  120ma.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αυτό που λες εξυπακούεται.  Το λογικότερο παράδειγμα που το αποδεικνύει είναι ότι εσύ θα βάλεις μια ασφάλεια 1,2 Α, σε μια έξοδο τροφοδοτικού που δίνει 1Α, ενώ η προς τροφοδότηση συσκευή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί μόλις 100ma. Αν ήθελες να προστατέψεις την συσκευή θα έβαζες μια ασφάλεια  120ma.




Βασικά την τιμή της ασφάλειας την υπολογίζεις πάντα με το ρεύμα που τραβάει η συσκευή ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ με το ρευμα που δίνει το τροφοδοτικό, αλλα σε γενικές γραμμές, καταλαβαίνεις οτι η ασφάλεια δεν προφυλάσει το μηχάνημα που βρίσκετε ΜΕΤΑ την ασφαλεια...

----------


## lepouras

> Για παράδειγμα, οι ασφάλεια στον ηλεκτρολογικό  πίνακα, θα καεί (πέσει) ΑΦΟΥ βραχυκυκλωσει η συσκευή που βρίσκετε  συνδεδεμένη στην μπρίζα. Πρώτα θα καταστραφεί η συσκευή και ΜΕΤΑ θα καει  η ασφάλεια. (λογικό, έτσι ??) ΑΡΑ, η ασφάλεια ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΣΕΙ την ΚΑΛΩΔΙΩΣΗ μέσα στον τοίχο, απο το βραχυκύκλωμα της συσκευής.
> ΔΕΝ προφυλάσει την συσκευή !!!
> .



το καλώδιο είναι μετά την ασφάλεια άρα η ασφάλεια προστατεύει το μετά και όχι το πριν. :Tongue2: 
  εγώ θα το έλεγα κάπως διαφορετικά. η ασφάλεια μπαίνει στο κατάλληλο σημείο ανάλογα με αυτό που θέλουμε να προστατέψουμε. το μέγεθος της ασφάλειας καθορίζετε από το ΤΙ θέλουμε να προστατέψουμε.

 πχ στην ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση μπαίνει πριν τα καλώδια και το μέγεθος της καθορίζετε από την διατομή(και το μήκος) του καλωδίου.

σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε να προστατέψουμε τα πάντα με μια ασφάλεια. και σίγουρα προστατεύουμε και προς τα πίσω διότι εφόσον προλάβαμε και σταματήσαμε την ζημιά μπροστά σώσαμε και τα πίσω.
  έχει βάση αυτό που λέει ο Σωτήρης γιατί στα ηλεκτρονικά για να καεί η ασφάλεια έγινε ζημία μπροστά οπότε σώσαμε προς τα πίσω.
 όμως αν έχουμε την κατάλληλη μελέτη ώστε να θέλουμε να σώσουμε και την συσκευή τότε μπορούμε να έχουμε μπροστά από την ασφάλεια τα κατάλληλα εξαρτήματα που θα φάνε το ζόρι κατά το πρόβλημα και θα αναλάβουν να τραβήξουν το ρεύμα που χρειάζεται ώστε να κάψουν ή ρίξουν την ασφάλεια ώστε να σώσουμε την συσκευή και ας καταστραφούν τα ίδια(θυσία στην προστασία).
πχ ένα βαριστορ παράλληλα στην παροχή της συσκευής μετά την ασφάλεια της.
μια άποψη είπα μην δείρετε :Biggrin:

----------

FILMAN (16-09-13)

----------


## SV1JRT

Γεια σου βρε Γιάννη,
  Εμείς δεν δέρνουμε βρε φίλε..... ΟΛΕΣ οι απόψεις είναι σεβαστές.
  Οι μόνες κόντρες που κάνουμε είναι στην μπυροποσία....  :P  :P
  LOL

----------


## john_b

Τώρα που είπες βαρίστορ, μου ήρθαν αυτά των 275 βόλτ που παρήγγειλα και θα μπουν στα τροφοδοτικά. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230713591120...84.m1497.l2649

Τουλάχιστον μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις του δικτύου και καμιά υπερφόρτωση από καιρικά θα τα κάνουν (ελπίζω) κουμάντο.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Τώρα που είπες βαρίστορ, μου ήρθαν αυτά των 2575 βόλτ που παρήγγειλα και θα μπουν στα τροφοδοτικά. 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230713591120...84.m1497.l2649
> 
> Τουλάχιστον μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις του δικτύου και καμιά υπερφόρτωση από καιρικά θα τα κάνουν (ελπίζω) κουμάντο.




ΣΩΣΤΟΟΟΟΣ...... Αντε και καλές κατασκευές.

----------


## john_b

Προβληματίστηκα λιγάκι. Από την τάση δικτύου τροφοδοτώ δύο μ/σ, με την συνδεσμολογία που βλέπετε στο σχέδιο. Θα πρέπει να βάλω ένα βαρίστορ μετά από κάθε ασφάλεια (σχέδιο), ή ένα μόνο; Αν βάλω ένα, μπορώ να το βάλω μετά απ όποια ασφάλεια θέλω;

resistor2.jpg

----------


## SV1JRT

> Προβληματίστηκα λιγάκι. Από την τάση δικτύου τροφοδοτώ δύο μ/σ, με την συνδεσμολογία που βλέπετε στο σχέδιο. Θα πρέπει να βάλω ένα βαρίστορ μετά από κάθε ασφάλεια (σχέδιο), ή ένα μόνο; Αν βάλω ένα, μπορώ να το βάλω μετά απ όποια ασφάλεια θέλω;
> 
> resistor2.jpg





 Θέλει ΔΥΟ Var ΕΚΤΟΣ και αν βάλεις μόνο ΜΙΑ ασφάλεια στον ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΟ. (ΔΕΝ το συνιστώ, αλλα αν η συσκευή σου είναι με μπρίζα, ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΩΝ δεν μπορεις να γνωρίζεις καθε φορά ποιός είναι ο ουδέτερος και ποια η φάση στον μετασχηματιστή σου).

 Μπορείς βεβαια να βάλεις ΑΛΛΟΝ μετασχηματιστή που να βγάζει και τις δύο τάσεις με ΕΝΑ μετασχηματιστή αντί για δύο και να βάλεις ΕΝΑ Var.

----------


## john_b

Άρα όπως στο σχέδιο είναι εντάξει; Δεν θα συμπεριφερθούν σα να είναι συνδεμένες παράλληλα αλλάζοντας οι τιμές τους;

----------


## FILMAN

> Άρα όπως στο σχέδιο είναι εντάξει; Δεν θα συμπεριφερθούν σα να είναι συνδεμένες παράλληλα αλλάζοντας οι τιμές τους;



Γιατί, αν ο κάθε μετασχηματιστής ανήκε σε διαφορετική συσκευή θα απαγορευόταν να τις βάλεις (τις δυο συσκευές) μαζί στο ίδιο πολύπριζο;

Σωστό είναι όπως το έχεις.

Αν θες βέβαια μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που λέει ο Σωτήρης στο #19, μόνο που θα βάλεις τη μια και μοναδική ασφάλεια από τη μεριά της φάσης μέσα στη συσκευή σου. Βέβαια το φις μπαίνει με δυο τρόπους στην πρίζα, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι ωραίο να βάλεις την ασφάλεια στο μπλε καλώδιο αντί για το καφέ.

----------

john_b (16-09-13)

----------


## Scout Boy

Καλησπέρα
Έχω ένα DC/DC Converter και θέλω να βάλω στην είσοδο αλλά και στην έξοδό του από μία ασφάλεια για προστασία. 
Τι ασφάλειες να βάλω.
Θα τροφοδοτηθεί από μπαταρία αγροτικού αυτοκίνητου 12V και θα τροφοδότηση ελαιοραβδιστικό 24VDC και 1,5A (έδειξε το τροφοδοτικό που το δούλεψα)
Τα στοιχεία του Converter είναι in: 9-18VDC  out: 24VDC Load: 7A

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mikemtb

Ούτε 7 ούτε 1,5 θα έβαζα στην έξοδο.... κάτι ενδιάμεσα. Βάλε 4αρα 
Και την διπλάσια στην εισοδο: ήτοι 8.
Αν έχεις ασφαλειοθηκες τύπου αυτοκινήτου βαλε παραπλήσιες τιμές

----------


## SProg

Μέτρησες 1.5Α, πες 2Α. Και εστω οτι ο Converter σου εχει efficiency 75%:

2Α * 24VDC / 0.75 =  64W στην είσοδο -> 5,3Α 

Μία ασφάλεια 6A στην είσοδο.

----------


## Scout Boy

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση
Μου προτίνεις 6Α στην είσοδο
Στην έξοδο πόσο;;;;

----------


## Scout Boy

> Μέτρησες 1.5Α, πες 2Α. Και εστω οτι ο Converter σου εχει efficiency 75%:
> 
> 2Α * 24VDC / 0.75 =  64W στην είσοδο -> 5,3Α 
> 
> Μία ασφάλεια 6A στην είσοδο.



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση
Μου προτίνεις 6Α στην είσοδο
Στην έξοδο πόσο;;;;

----------


## SProg

Νομιζω ειναι πλεονασμός *και* στην έξοδο. Αν ομως θέλεις να βάλεις, νομιζω 2.5Α-3A είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## aktis

Εχω χασει επεισόδια ; Τα ελαιοραβδιστικά δεν μπαίναν κατευθειαν στην μπαταρία του αυτοκινήτου ; Κάποια (παν)ακριβά είχαν μπαταρία λιθίου για την πλάτη ... αυτά μπορεί να είχαν πιο μικρή κατανάλωση ως υψηλής τεχνολογίας ...

Και  το 1.5 Α από που προκύπτει ; Στις διαφημίσεις λένε 200 , 400 ακόμα και  700watt...
Θυμάμαι μοτεράκια από ηλεκτρικό σκουπάκι   και καίγανε μικρές  ασφάλειες για πλάκα ... χωρίς φορτίο 


https://www.skroutz.gr/c/1540/elaioravdistika.html

----------


## VaselPi

_Καλησπέρα Γιάννη.
Για το πρώτο ερώτημα:
ΟΧΙ. Η Shunt δεν λειτουργει ώς διαιρέτης τάσης. Λειτουργεί -οπως λέει και το ονομάτης- σαν ....αντίσταση !!
Ο νόμος του Ohm λέει οτι η τάση είναι ανάλογη της ΕΝΤΑΣΗΣ επι της ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗΣ (V=I*R).
Επομένος, οταν για παράδειγμα, μια αντίσταση με τιμή 1 Ohm διαρέεται απο ρεύμα έντασης 1 Ampere, στα άκρα της αντίστασης θα εμφανιστεί ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ τάσης 1 VOLT. ΜΕΤΡΩΝΤΑΣ ΑΥΤΗ τη διαφορά τάσης στα άκρα της αντίστασης ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ την τιμή της αντίστασης μπορούμε να ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΟΥΜΕ το ρεύμα που περνάει μέσα απο την αντίσταση.
Ο Διαιρέτης τάσης προυποθέτει ΔΥΟ αντιστάσεις._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *SV**1**JRT**.*

Σε γενικές γραμμές το μήνυμα αυτό είναι σωστό. Ωστόσο θα διαφωνήσω στο θέμα της ορολογίας όπως και στο θέμα σκοπιμότητας χρήσης του shunt resistor. Παρότι η μετάφρασή των όρων είναι σωστή, <<αντίσταση - διακλαδωτής>>, ωστόσο να τονίζεται πρέπει όχι η <<αντίσταση>>, αλλά ο <<διακλαδωτής>>, καθότι αυτή είναι η κύρια αποστολή του εξαρτήματος. 
Στο ζήτημα της χρησιμότητάς του, τον διακλαδωτή τον χρησιμοποιούν εκεί όπου επιθυμούν να διευρύνουν τα όρια μέτρησης του μετρητή ρεύματος, ενώ τον διαιρέτη τάσης τον χρησιμοποιούν εκεί όπου επιθυμούν να διευρύνουν τα όρια του μετρητή τάσης.

Έστω ότι έχετε ένα αναλογικό αμπερόμετρο του 1 mA (όλη η κλίμακα 1 mA) και εσωτερική αντίσταση 100 Ωμ. Αν επιθυμείτε να διευρύνεται τα όρια του μετρητή ρεύματος, για παράδειγμα, στα 10 mA, τότε συνδέεται παράλληλα στην είσοδό του μία αντίσταση (το λεγόμενο shunt) 9 φορές μικρότερη των 100 Ωμ, στην οποία θα διακλαδώνονται τα 9 mA, ενώ στο όργανο θα οδηγείται μόνο το 1 mA. Σημειώνω ότι και εδώ οι αντιστάσεις είναι ΔΥΟ, ωστόσο η σύνδεσή τους είναι σε σύνδεση παραλλήλου!
Αν θέλετε όλη η κλίμακα του οργάνου να αντιστοιχεί στα 100 mA, ο διακλαδωτής (shunt) πρέπει να έχει αντίσταση 99 φορές μικρότερη των 100 Ωμ, προκειμένου τα 99 mA να δικλαδώνονται στο shunt, ενώ στο όργανο θα οδηγείται μόνο το 1 mA. 
Για κλίμακα των 1000 mA ο shunt πρέπει να έχει αντίσταση 999 φορές μικρότερη των 100 Ωμ κ.ο.κ. 
Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, αυτό που μετριέται τελικά είναι η τάση που δημιουργείται στο shunt και τα 100 Ωμ, σε σύνδεση παραλλήλου, από το συνολικό ρεύμα που διαρρέει τις 2 αντιστάσεις (I = U/Rπαρ). 
Βασίλειος.

----------

